# LG's first Curved OLED TV arrives at GITEX Shopper in Dubai



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

GITEX Shopper ( Gulf Information Technology Exhibition Shopper), which takes pace every year in Dubai World Trade Center, is one of the most important tech exhibitions in the Arab world. This year, it opened on Saturday October 5th, with LG unveiling the world's first Curved OLED TV.








*LG shows commitment to innovative technologies*

Next to the curved TV, the company showcased two other top of the line products: its new LG G2 smartphone, which features rear buttons and an extra thin bezel, and the LG Ultra HD TV. Boasting 4 times the pixel density of full HD TVs, the Ultra HD line of TVs is worth noting for its ultra clarity and high detail, which are important for an immersive living room experience.

But when it comes to curved OLED TVs, LG is now competing with Samsung, which introduced its own version to the Arab market last month. While the first time the world had seen LG's groundbreaking curved TV was in January at the Las Vegas Consumer Electronics Show, the company only recently decided to launch it on international markets as well.

DY Kim, president of LG Gulf, offered a few comments on LG's venture into the Arab market: "The home entertainment sector is fueled by constant change and growth with new products entering the market every day. LG is committed to lead that growth, offering the latest and innovative entertainment products to enhance your entertainment experience in UAE and abroad."

*The curved OLED technology offers IMAX-like experience*

At a total span of 77 inches diagonally, the largest version of this TV can completely fill a viewer's field of vision thanks to its curvature, providing an IMAX-like experience. Technology-wise, the TV is a combination of LG's WRGB OLED and Ultra HD that offers stunning visual clarity.

"The user experience with both the curved OLED TV and the LG G2 is unique to anything else in the market right now. Our main goal was and is to deliver products that make life better for you," explained DY Kim.

For the time being, however, only the 55-inch model will be available for purchase, with larger models likely to be introduced during 2014. Being only 4.5 mm thin and weighing just 17 kgs, the bezel free TV looks absolutely stunning without feeling like it overwhelms the living room.

*Curved OLEDs will help LG increase its market share*

According to the newspaper Gulf News, LG is relying on the new line of curved OLED TVs to boost its market share in the Gulf area. James Kim, product manager at LG Electronics, said that the company expects to sell at least 100 units per month in the United Arab Emirates alone.

At Dh35,000 (a little over $9500), LG's curved OLED TV is slightly more expensive than the Samsung version (which costs Dh3200, the equivalent of about $8984). To justify the price, James Kim explained that LG's OLED TV is the lightest and thinnest model currently available on the market.

_Sources:_
gulfnews.com
www.khaleejtimes.com
www.hispanicbusiness.com
www.emirates247.com


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Great looking displays. I'm eagerly awaiting the time when they drop to around $2000 or so  I'd of course be happy if they get to be even less.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am still wondering about the "curve" aspect to these tv's especially when you hang them. I wonder if you have to be in the middle of the tv to really appreciate it? Just not used to seeing a curved screen I guess. Once prices come down a bit more and issues such as burn in/image retention is non existent with OLED, these units will sell a lot more to the general public.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Excellent looking !! Sadly untill price drops I can never afford this expensive stuff


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

tripplej, I was wondering the same. Especially on the smaller 55" model. Does the curve mean you sit closer to achieve a more cinematic feel? Does it look worse off-axis if you have other people sitting on a couch? Still, interesting to see though.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

To me logically, just by the mere essence of the "curve", I suspect the best seat in the house is the seat facing the middle of the screen. It will be worth looking into that is for sure before buying via a blind purchase.


----------



## Nec (Oct 1, 2013)

Excellent looking Wow.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

As you've already surmised, the curved display is a (failed) marketing gimmick that takes away a lot of the experience. Well, unless you happen to be the one person sitting in the sweet spot.

I know an HT journalist who went to CEDIA last month and he stopped by the Samsung and LG booths to see their new OLED displays. His take was for the person lucky enough to sit in the middle the picture is absolutely gorgeous, unlike anything most of us have probably ever seen. Move a few feet off center though and a prism effect starts to occur, almost like a fun house mirror. Not quite that drastic mind you, but he did say there was a noticeable drop off and a somewhat bizarre appearance.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Sounds like a nice curved 8K 50" OLED display would be perfect as a computer monitor, then  Great for immersive gaming or multitasking or watching movies.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I figured the curve would affect the pic quality, I was looking at the Samsung and that turned me off. If and when they come out with a flat one I'll maybe reconsider giving one of these a try, but until then it's a no go in my book.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Will be nice for gaming!


----------

